# Your Favorite Laker, EVER



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Some of mine (though I'm not a Lakers fan, I do watch the lakers)


1) Magic 
2) Kurt Rambis
3) Wilt


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Magic is #1 on my list


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Travis Knight







he is so cool.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- Magic;
2- West;
3- Worthy;
4- Hearn;
5- Kareem.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These 4 are all my favorite ever:

Magic, Kobe, Horry, Van Exel

And yes, Chick Hearn, he is the best announcer ever.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wilt, Jerry West, George Mikan (from a Nets fan - FWIW)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That guy!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We've such a rich tradition that it is _hard_ to pick only one favorite player. But hey, you ask for one, and here it is.










*Mr. Clutch*​


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

My favourite player of all time.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert Horry, Derek Fisher, and then probably Kobe are my favorite players from the last seven or eight years.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

In my era: KOBE SHAQ(when he was with us) FISHER NVE EDDIE HORRY FOX BOTH HARPERS


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Magic Johnson
2. Kobe Bryant (when his career's over he'll probably be No. 1)
3. Kareem Abdul Jabbar
4. Byron Scott (aww, man I loved B Scott).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lynx said:


> We've such a rich tradition that it is chose to pick only one favorite player. But hey, you ask for one, and here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Mr. Laker himself. :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Magic, very easily.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

In my generation: kobe

All time:
kobe 
The logo
and magic


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Nick the quick Van Exel, with his shadow boxing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

magic


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Nick the quick Van Exel, with his shadow boxing.


He was definately a joy to watch. Perhaps the most dynamic Laker ever. I preferred Michael Cooper. He was also a joy to watch. He was followed closely by Byron Scott.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

As a Raps fan I loved James Worthy.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

My fav Lakers players, NOT best laker players.

1)
#33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar









2)
#11 Bob McAdoo









3)
#11 Karl Malone









4) 
#13 Wilt Chamberlain









5) 
#32 Magic Johnson


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

kareem rush n kobe


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

kareem abdul-jabbar numba won!


----------

